# netgain vs adc



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I've got a smaller ADC and love it. Might ask Jim Husted on some insight, he's worked on both.


----------



## TelnetManta (Jun 5, 2008)

From what I understand (correct me if I'm wrong, Jim) the brushes on the Netgain motors are advanced just a tad more. This allows them to handle a little more current and be timed for a little higher speed. The ADC being a little lighter on the brush advancement gives a little more low end torque to get you up to speed a little faster at the expense of just a little top speed.

Since I have a 5 speed I figure that I'll be fine with being able to shift to a higher gear to go over 40mph. I went with the 9: ADC from EV-America and I was told that there is a small wait time right now because ADC shut down for the week of the fourth and EVA didn't order extras ahead of time because of a lapse in communication.

They indicated that I should have my motor either the end of the week of July 21st or the middle of the following week.

HTH,
Ben


----------



## chamilun (Jun 17, 2008)

so it seems that there is no range, longevity, etc benefits of 1 vs the other.

tomorrow AM, Im placing order with EVA


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

a guy I know who's done several conversions told me that the difference is the price ... and color..


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

The warp has a larger commutator and brushes as well as more advance for higher voltage and speed. 
There is a backlog on the netgain, mine took 2 months to arrive.
my 2 cents.


----------



## chamilun (Jun 17, 2008)

correct, thats the official line from netgear. however, any real world testing/experience?


----------



## gerd1022 (Jun 9, 2008)

according to the EV calculator, the ADC 9" is more efficient... More range in lower gears.

not sure if i believe it tho...

although it might make sense if the ADC is "tuned" to give more low end torque, it wouldn't pull as much current at low speeds... can anyone confirm this?


----------



## enganear (Jun 16, 2008)

I believe the Netgain motor shafts are bored for a pilot bearing, is this true of the ADC?
-engnaear


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

Where can I get one without the backlog?

ga2500ev


----------



## TelnetManta (Jun 5, 2008)

Theres one on Evilbay right now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...viewitem=&item=120282255865&_trksid=p3907.m29

Ben in SC


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

TelnetManta said:


> Theres one on Evilbay right now.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...viewitem=&item=120282255865&_trksid=p3907.m29
> 
> Ben in SC


$400 for shipping?! 

Sigh.

ga2500ev


----------

